# Elddis autostratus ls kitchen sink tap



## 125628 (Jul 12, 2009)

Can anyone please help. My camper has a reich mixer tap that is giving us grief. 
I've been told to change it for a Whale, which is what the handbook says it should have, but how on earth do I get the old tap off when there is no access. Either the sink/drainer or cooker has to come out (?), or can I get through the outside fridge vent?
I've looked everywhere for info but no joy at all.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

stratus said:


> Can anyone please help. My camper has a reich mixer tap that is giving us grief.
> I've been told to change it for a Whale, which is what the handbook says it should have, but how on earth do I get the old tap off when there is no access. Either the sink/drainer or cooker has to come out (?), or can I get through the outside fridge vent?
> I've looked everywhere for info but no joy at all.


Hi stratus and welcome to MotorhomeFacts.
Are you a relation?   

Sorry you haven't yet had a reply to your query, I hope this 'bump' corrects that.


----------



## 125628 (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah, I'm your little sister  
The only way I can see is for the sink to come out, oh no!
Someone please tell me there's a simpler way


----------



## stoddy (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi I'm Stoddy and I have a problem like yours ie I have a Compass Avangarde 200 and it looks like I have the same problem as you had ie need to get to the kitchen tap, did you get an answer as to how you get into it, I've looked & looked but the only way seems to be remove the fridge. I e-mailed Compass over a week ago but so far no response


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi
I had the same problem and it was an easy job to take the fridge out and do it.
Regards
Pat


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Remove the two rear fridge vents (carefully)
Turn off gas and undo gas connection (carefully)
Open door to fridge and remove 4 screw covers, two on either side of opening - Remove screws
Use woman to carefully push the fridge forward through the rear vents
Use a slight upward pressure on the front of the fridge as it eases forward
After an inch you should see two thumb straps either side at the top of the fridge.
Insert thumbs and draw the fridge forward - use you knees as well (door closed)
12V and 240V are a simple snap connector - disconnect
Remove fridge and note that a support is needed at the back as it won't sit upright

Clean up dirt and mess in fridge area and access tap from below.


----------

